# Still need a crew



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

I still need 2/3 guysfor a trip to the rigs for swordfishing and tuna fishing Sat and Sun, Seas are 1-2 and slight chance of storms. Let go get a limit of tuna and swords!!!!!


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are all the wannabe tuna fishers? This is a solid boat and a good captain.

Forecast is 1-2' for the weekend.

My wifes' birthday is Sunday and I'll be in Biloxi whats your excuse.:doh


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark, We talked to on the phone and IPMed you earlier. Count me in. I expect to hear from you on friday to confirm the trip is still on ED Yusis 857-1039


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

would love to except heading to venice THEN south!!



:toast


----------

